# my first diy snake enclosure



## Pilchy (Dec 11, 2011)

*diy snake enclosure (pics inc)*

as you see im not completly finished but finished enough 






















cheers daniel

updated:
just need the thermometers/hydrometer and a water bowl now


----------



## Pilchy (Dec 15, 2011)

update


----------



## uberkyle (Dec 15, 2011)

​Awesome looking enclosure. Good job!


----------



## Jarden (Dec 15, 2011)

Good job mate i recently built my first enclosure


----------



## Pilchy (Dec 15, 2011)

uberkyle said:


> ​Awesome looking enclosure. Good job!


Thanks guysHow did it turn out jarden?


----------



## james.5 (Dec 17, 2011)

How did you cut the hole for the lamp?


----------



## Jarden (Dec 17, 2011)

turned out good i gave it to my dad for his big coastal boy im gonna build one similar to it for my jungle boy


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 17, 2011)

Jarden said:


> turned out good i gave it to my dad for his big coastal boy im gonna build one similar to it for my jungle boy


i see a Cockatoo !


----------



## Pilchy (Dec 18, 2011)

james.5 said:


> How did you cut the hole for the lamp?


i drilled a hole then cut out a circle with jig saw
then covered the hole in mesh then put rubber tubing over the pointy bits


----------



## Jarden (Dec 23, 2011)

haha yeah thats marley the cockatoo


----------

